# Need help identifying furry webcomic



## XachMustel (Jul 21, 2018)

In 2009, I saw this furry webcomic (I'm 90% sure it was furry, anyway) where there was a young, cute animal character (can't remember the species) who was talking about hearing about the band The Arcade Fire on the news and he thought it was an actual fire happening at an arcade and he wondered if anyone got out of it alive. I have typed up "Arcade Fire" and "webcomic" together on Google image search but I just can't seem to find it. All I get are strips of Penny Arcade when I search. Does anyone know what comic I'm talking about and where to find it?


----------

